# Review: Canon EOS 5D Mark IV by DPReview



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2016)

```
The indepth reviews of the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV seem to be coming out fairly quickly. It’s a bit surprising to see DPReview has completed theirs already, but that may just come down to the popularity of the EOS 5D line of DSLRs.</p>
<p>For the most part, DPReview loves the new EOS 5D Mark IV and thinks it’s a worthwhile upgrade over  the EOS 5D Mark III and definitely the EOS 5D Mark II.</p>
<blockquote><p><a href="https://youtu.be/9FqX6qblyJ8" target="_blank">We said in our overview video</a> for the 5D Mark IV that this is the most refined 5D yet, and we believe that still stands. This is a camera that will stand up to years of abuse and churn out images with appreciably better quality (and at a faster rate) than its predecessor. The touch screen and Dual Pixel AF offer users more shooting options, and the built-in Wi-Fi and NFC will be an important addition to those working in the field. It may not be a<em>revolutionary</em> update, but this <em>evolutionary</em> update will find its way into the hands of thousands of working professionals, and it will reward them with better and more reliable results than ever before. <a href="https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$3499</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274705-REG/canon_eos_5d_mark_iv.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2bk6MtW">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM4.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/2bkM0ze">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK </strong><em>£3599</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="http://tidd.ly/aadf0b57">Park Cameras</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 14, 2016)

The DXO Score of 91 is gonna be a much funnier thread...


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 14, 2016)

Fun fact: my 5D4 did stop 4K recording because of overheating a couple of times. No review seems to mention that.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 15, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> Fun fact: my 5D4 did stop 4K recording because of overheating a couple of times. No review seems to mention that.



Just curious. How many 5D IV reviews have you read?


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 15, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> Fun fact: my 5D4 did stop 4K recording because of overheating a couple of times. No review seems to mention that.



So you say. Extraordinary run of bad luck with Canon products. [yawn]


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 15, 2016)

Funny people around here. My one 5D4 stopped 4K recording because of overheating exactly as often as my two A7R2 in 15 months. Of course nobody wants to hear that, because a camera brand is a religion.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 15, 2016)

douglaurent said:



> Funny people around here. My one 5D4 stopped 4K recording because of overheating exactly as often as my two A7R2 in 15 months. Of course nobody wants to hear that, because a camera brand is a religion.



On that contrary, I expect that people interested in buying a 5D4 to shoot 4k would be extremely interested in hearing that. I also expect they'd like to know the circumstances rather than merely a rate.


----------



## meywd (Sep 15, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > Funny people around here. My one 5D4 stopped 4K recording because of overheating exactly as often as my two A7R2 in 15 months. Of course nobody wants to hear that, because a camera brand is a religion.
> ...



Exactly, if it's reproducable then post the steps in separate thread and see if the other owners can reproduce it, then canon can do the same and fix it


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 15, 2016)

It's not reproducable unfortunately. As with the A7R2, it needs a hotter environment like outdoors with 30 degrees celsius, or an indoor stage event with higher temperature. This never happened with my GH4s or 1DC and also not 1DX2, probably because of bigger bodies or smaller sensor.

In any event Canon - like the dxo sensor rating shows - mainly keeps up with the competitor achievments those released 1.5-2.5 years ago (except dualpixel focus technology which is better). This is sad because with Canon it always feels like as if they are artificially holding back features and quality they easily could have released yet. Sony products feel as if they release the best they can. 

The 5D4 video mainly has the quality, specs and functions of the 1DC from Photokina 4 years ago - minus C-Log and minus lowlight capabilities. That is not what someone would call innovation.


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 15, 2016)

dilbert said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I means: My two A7R2 stopped recording video app 4x total in 15 months, and my 5D4 stopped app 3x in one week, both in similar indoor event and outdoor situations. This is of course not a scientific research. But mainstream knowledge of Canon users right now is "The Sonys do have a constant and high risk of stopping, and the 5D4 doesnt do that at all". That doesnt seem to be true, and Canon might not seem to be better in large sensor 4k video cooling than Sony.

Which is kind of embarassing, because Sony does full frame 4k video recording, and Canon does not even reach APS-C crop with the 5D4.


----------



## kingrobertii (Sep 15, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> Fun fact: my 5D4 did stop 4K recording because of overheating a couple of times. No review seems to mention that.



Odd. I got mine Friday and went out to shoot at a raceway on Saturday using 4k video all day in 90+F weather for 6 hours. The camera got hot, but I never got a warning for overheating.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 15, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> *It's not reproducable unfortunately. *As with the A7R2, it needs a hotter environment like outdoors with 30 degrees celsius, or an indoor stage event with higher temperature. This never happened with my GH4s or 1DC and also not 1DX2, probably because of bigger bodies or smaller sensor.
> 
> In any event Canon - like the dxo sensor rating shows - mainly keeps up with the competitor achievments those released 1.5-2.5 years ago (except dualpixel focus technology which is better). This is sad because with Canon it always feels like as if they are artificially holding back features and quality they easily could have released yet. Sony products feel as if they release the best they can.
> 
> The 5D4 video mainly has the quality, specs and functions of the 1DC from Photokina 4 years ago - minus C-Log and minus lowlight capabilities. That is not what someone would call innovation.



Not reproducible? Funny, that's what psychics, mediums, and other paranormals say when somebody makes the mistake of asking for proof of their claims.

How is it that certain people seem to have such rotten luck with every piece of equipment? And if you have had such bad luck with Canon (or any brand), why in the world would you be an early adopter over and over? You just HAD to preorder...for what? Business? All your other great cameras happened to disappear or die at the same time and you were forced to get a 5DIV that has hardly been reviewed, much less put through its paces on a large enough scale for firmware updates and other fixes to be implemented?

No, brands are not a religion, but pointing out baloney is a pastime. :


----------



## candyman (Sep 15, 2016)

I know that this review is only the opinion of DPreview but.....


Those of you that are using now the 5D MKIV and used to work with the 5D MKIII do you agree that the RAW image quality of the 5D MKIII is better? Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 15, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> I means: My two A7R2 stopped recording video app 4x total in 15 months, and my 5D4 stopped app 3x in one week, both in similar indoor event and outdoor situations.



Right, so those are rates (instances per unit time). The specifics are more useful. But if it's not repeatable, it's sorta... trivial. 

Like this: My A7R2 has never overheated. Trivial, not particularly useful.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Trivial, not particularly useful.



That describes most of douglaurent's posts quite well. I guess brand-bashing is a religion, too...for some. :


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 15, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> Funny people around here. My one 5D4 stopped 4K recording because of overheating exactly as often as my two A7R2 in 15 months. Of course nobody wants to hear that, because a camera brand is a religion.


Why don't you post a video of it overheating?


----------



## tr573 (Sep 15, 2016)

candyman said:


> I know that this review is only the opinion of DPreview but.....
> 
> 
> Those of you that are using now the 5D MKIV and used to work with the 5D MKIII do you agree that the RAW image quality of the 5D MKIII is better? Can you elaborate on that?



The scores are relative to peers on the market at the time of release, that's how DPR does their scoring system. So you can't compare old cameras to new ones by their scores


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 15, 2016)

No, brands are not a religion, but pointing out baloney is a pastime. : ;D ;D

If you read a post carefully, noticing the assertions and conclusions it is quite easy to detect when someone is a fake. Fakes often own all the cameras and have all the experiences and know all the brands and I guess shoot high quality photos all the time.  Hmm ........ wish I could be a fake.

I would say that politics has largely supplanted all other candidates in being a religion.

Jack


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> No, brands are not a religion, but pointing out baloney is a pastime. : ;D ;D
> 
> If you read a post carefully, noticing the assertions and conclusions it is quite easy to detect when someone is a fake. Fakes often own all the cameras and have all the experiences and know all the brands and I guess shoot high quality photos all the time.  Hmm ........ wish I could be a fake.
> 
> ...



Fortunately, perhaps, this is not the forum to delve into your assertion, which, I think, is profound and true. If humans are hardwired to believe and worship collectively, a cause, a party, a personality can certainly take the place of organized religion. 

Now how would you photograph such an abstract concept with the 5DIV? Careful of the overheating!


----------



## bgateb (Sep 15, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> The DXO Score of 91 is gonna be a much funnier thread...



can't wait for the shitshow.


----------



## zim (Sep 15, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Now how would you photograph such an abstract concept with the 5DIV? Careful of the overheating!



I'd photograph a fart in a space suit. It would be as conclusive and relevant  ;D


----------



## zim (Sep 15, 2016)

PS
Is it just me but I'm refusing to click through to that site from any links or posts, sometimes I get the feeling that dpreview and CR as the song goes, have a thing going on! ???


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 16, 2016)

zim said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Now how would you photograph such an abstract concept with the 5DIV? Careful of the overheating!
> ...



Thank you for focusing every bit of your middle school education on the assignment.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 16, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> Fun fact: my 5D4 did stop 4K recording because of overheating a couple of times. No review seems to mention that.



Maybe because their copies did not overheat. Maybe you should do a review. How in the world could anyone else know what YOUR camera is doing? :

Besides, didn't Sony have to do a firmware update to fix overheating issues when recording in 4K? Answer: Yes.

You know, some people could have a gift of $1,000,000 tax free dumped in their back yard... and would complain about the paper cut they got while counting it... then say that Rupees would have been better.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 16, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > Funny people around here. My one 5D4 stopped 4K recording because of overheating exactly as often as my two A7R2 in 15 months. Of course nobody wants to hear that, because a camera brand is a religion.
> ...


You just need the right camera  You can shoot thermal videos with a Fluke Tix 5200 (got one at work).....


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 16, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > Fun fact: my 5D4 did stop 4K recording because of overheating a couple of times. No review seems to mention that.
> ...



Did you really just liken complaining about something you paid for fail to complaining about the form of something given freely?

Come on.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 16, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > douglaurent said:
> ...






douglaurent said:


> Fun fact: my 5D4 did stop 4K recording because of overheating a couple of times. No review seems to mention that.



No, I was commenting on $itching for $itching's sake. 

One complaining and thinking the whole world must be in the same doldrums of despair as oneself is, and that getting something fantastic is cause to worry and fret when there is no fail. 

In other words, "There ain't no pony in this pile of manure." 

"Reviews didn't mention my particular problem", so there must be a conspiracy. 

"Somebody just dumped a million dollars in my back yard and I got a papercut." Somebody must be out to get me. Come on.

Return the got dang camera then. SSSSOOOONNNNYYYY!!!!

Or do your own got dang review explaining your problem instead of $itching that other reviewers didn't mention your problem probably because the reviewer didn't have the problem. Come on!

At least we now all know the whole 5D Mark IV line is all crap and reviewers are leaving out the faults because... there's a conspiracy. 

I think the "Fun Fact" part is the problem here: The snarky, snobby, sarcastic, childishness instead of just stating there is a problem with his particular Mark IV is the stupidity.

Then of course "Sony" which had to do a firmware update, which he fails to mention, to fix an overheating problem while recording 4K.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 17, 2016)

Like I said; all the characteristics of a fake.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 17, 2016)

douglaurent said:



> Fun fact: my 5D4 did stop 4K recording because of overheating a couple of times. No review seems to mention that.


Interesting..... What were the conditions?

BTW, I have never had a Canon overheat shooting video, but I did have a 7D2 overheat shooting stills..... It was 38C out and this was after several hours in the sun..... I have had my waterproof P/S overheat, but throw it in the river for 30 seconds and the problem is solved.... ( can't do that with the Canon ) GoPros overheat like crazy, I had to make a sun shield to keep it running.....


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 17, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > Fun fact: my 5D4 did stop 4K recording because of overheating a couple of times. No review seems to mention that.
> ...



Thanks for the info on the GoPro. I've got a Hero3 and all the accessories including a custom case. Have not used it in about two years because it was so buggy.

As slow as I am, Don, I don't need an action cam for my movements anyway. A stills camera does just fine :-[


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 17, 2016)

candyman said:


> I know that this review is only the opinion of DPreview but.....
> 
> 
> Those of you that are using now the 5D MKIV and used to work with the 5D MKIII do you agree that the RAW image quality of the 5D MKIII is better? Can you elaborate on that?


Reviewed in different times with different standards. They did lot of work showing differences in IQ between 5D4 vs others without AA filter with respect to aliasing. Showed lot of screen comparisons similar to some one posted here showing aliasing. They actually mentioned AA filter in Cons list initially. When someone pointed out this anomaly which contradicts their own IQ analysis of 5D4, they removed it from cons list. Basically they are pixel peepers. They are kinda agreeing that aliasing is not considered as good IQ. There is a aliasing with king of DR even reduced to 5d4 resolution which they also pointed out. They also removed girl horse riding picture from King of DR as soon as someone pointed out.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 17, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> [They also removed girl horse riding picture from King of DR as soon as someone pointed out.



They could have left it in and highlighted the flaw, but it was more unbiased to remove it. :


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2016)

Just a little warning, guys.

In Japan, some 5DIV owners found a "little glitch" on the camera.
When you put an Extender EF1.4XIII [or EF2XIII] with no lense on 5DIV, 
A battery power consumed very fast with power off. Like approx. 30% per hour.

So far, it only happened very limited situation which is ...
"5DIV with Extender only". So if you're keep your 5DIV like this, don't.
Some people already reported Canon about this glitch, although
Japan is three-days-holiday weekend now.
Offices opens Tuesday so we're gonna have to wait few more days
to receive any answer from Canon. 

If you guys never heard of it, I'll let you know what Canon said about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2016)

Correction: Battery power consumed approx. 10% per hour. Not 30% per hour.


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 17, 2016)

-The Video guy

About Canon DSLRs overheating. I can tell you that it CAN happen (while liveview is activated). Can here means that it could occur for about 1:10.000 ratio of video shooters. And by the way, the 7D original was the first APS-C (So 535) DSLR that could shoot 24p 1080p. And this camera was the most Canon DSLR ever made prone to overheating. But even with that camera, 2:10.000 ratio would be my estimate as EVERYBODY shot films of it. 

Living in Dubai, in the middle eastren desert with temptatures at arout 50 celcius (how much Fehrenheit?). I've shot with the 5D II and 7D I and 550D, from 2 min pieces to continuous 20 day projects with 5-6 hours media on each camers, in the 50 degree temp. And thet're all rigged up in cages (so more heat). All my compitiors do (did - now they're all a7s Log abd when I ask about heat vs Canons (yes after firmware uograde) they say even if it heats up they have bsckups so it's no poblrm unless you'll go out and shoot with one unit. I would noy hesitiste to shoot long video a signle Canon in Dubai, that's the real comparison, it canlt be qualified by numbers due to the incrrdible amout of variables). 

In 3 months I've had the A7sII overheat somewhere around 10-15 time under heavy usage. In 5 years, I've seem heat warning on my 7D only (warning not shut) twice under heavy usage. And I've had the 1Dc heat once (in 2 years if ABUSE in desert lands shooting straight 4K for days and days, abuse. Strangely, while I got all the 5D II and 7DI and 1Dc under similar work and abuse, the 5D II was the inly one that never heated. And crazy as it is, it was the favourite clients' video. They love shallow DOF!

Remember, tempretature, rain, sand, dust are all extremelt different down here. A torture test fir any camera. I believe if I had bought and shot the a7SII say in newyork (normal city) I'd have not had overheating issues or at aleast not nearly enough at all to make me sell it. 

So Canon 5DII/III is RELIABLE. Shoots in conditions where man cannot stand, and I expect the 5DIV to be MORE reliable if not as good, in all modes especially 4K. Unless it has crazy cleanly samples 1080p (a7sI like) them great HD + DPAF touch + slomotion + short 4k bursts, I'm still buying, but clean a7sI/c100 like HD is not very likely. Strangely enough, the 5DsR manages to produce extrenely detailed HD images and is almost C100 level when sharpened, it's one hell of an image! (Res+colour ). This is all real world shooting of scenes and people not test charts. 5DSR shooters, TRY VIDEO MODE! you'll be absolutely surprised by how crisp and good looking it is. Best internal Canon FF 1080p by far!! 5div may be better no idea, but 1dxII is worse. I wiuld not hesitate to shoot a feature film fir cinema projection with the 5DsR image paired with high quality L glass (35mm II for wides and a 70-200mm 2.8 for the rest) and make people wonder how good the image is (sharp + perfect colours + FF is a pretty sight!!)

Getting off course talking about Canon video (it's where most of my expertise lie, Canon DSLRs video =D)



So everyone: please if you have a 5DIV just keep it rumning video in the hottests room you have. THIS IS IMPORTANT. I will not buy until 5 users run it for hours and have no heating. 


And please, could someone share some 1080p 24p frames non graded? Would bd highly appreciated, even mor so if you share the the same grab at 60p and 120p. Just three Joegs from your NLE.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 19, 2016)

1. does setting fine picture mode for JPGs also improve fine image detail in 4k video mode?

2. will it continue shooting video even if you bring up 10x zoom?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 19, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> It's not reproducable unfortunately. As with the A7R2, it needs a hotter environment like outdoors with 30 degrees celsius, or an indoor stage event with higher temperature. This never happened with my GH4s or 1DC and also not 1DX2, probably because of bigger bodies or smaller sensor.
> 
> In any event Canon - like the dxo sensor rating shows - mainly keeps up with the competitor achievments those released 1.5-2.5 years ago (except dualpixel focus technology which is better). This is sad because with Canon it always feels like as if they are artificially holding back features and quality they easily could have released yet. Sony products feel as if they release the best they can.
> 
> The 5D4 video mainly has the quality, specs and functions of the 1DC from Photokina 4 years ago - minus C-Log and minus lowlight capabilities. That is not what someone would call innovation.




"Video is, of course, also a big deal. The [SONY] a99 II [announced today] can capture 4K at 100Mbps (using XAVC S) with full sensor read-out and no pixel binning. A Super 35 option is also available, with 1.8x oversampling. A 'Slow and Quick' mode lets users jump between 1 and 120 fps at the push of a button. All of the capture tools you'd expect are available, including zebra patterns, time code, S-Log2 and S-Log3 profiles and [4k - 5D4 only does 1080P over HDMI because supposedly Canon planned the 5D4 a long time ago when 4k HDMI parts did not yet exist, funny though that cameras that come out a year earlier had the arts, it's probably because Canon execs only at the last second agreed to 'dare' allow 4k in a consumer camera, at which point they had already settled on some old chips?? or maybe more market segmentation nonsense] 4:2:2 output over HDMI. [Stills are 8fps at 42MP or 12fps depending upon mode.]"


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 19, 2016)

I think Canon will at least be forced to include C-LOG in the next firmware.


----------



## d (Sep 20, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> "Video is, of course, also a big deal. The [SONY] a99 II [announced today] can capture 4K at 100Mbps (using XAVC S) with full sensor read-out and no pixel binning. A Super 35 option is also available, with 1.8x oversampling. A 'Slow and Quick' mode lets users jump between 1 and 120 fps at the push of a button. All of the capture tools you'd expect are available, including zebra patterns, time code, S-Log2 and S-Log3 profiles and [4k - 5D4 only does 1080P over HDMI because supposedly Canon planned the 5D4 a long time ago when 4k HDMI parts did not yet exist, funny though that cameras that come out a year earlier had the arts, it's probably because Canon execs only at the last second agreed to 'dare' allow 4k in a consumer camera, at which point they had already settled on some old chips?? or maybe more market segmentation nonsense] 4:2:2 output over HDMI. [Stills are 8fps at 42MP or 12fps depending upon mode.]"



Your use of " " marks is confusing - are you you quoting yourself...someone else...?


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 20, 2016)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > It's not reproducable unfortunately. As with the A7R2, it needs a hotter environment like outdoors with 30 degrees celsius, or an indoor stage event with higher temperature. This never happened with my GH4s or 1DC and also not 1DX2, probably because of bigger bodies or smaller sensor.
> ...


Any reason why Sony has limitations with live view tracking vs faster aperture in video and stills.


----------

